# Widening stocks and ?s



## IMCauley (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey guys, so i've read a few other forums regarding widening rims and i've been turned to weldcraft to do the widening, I just have a few reassuring questions that i'd like to know. 

1st. How wide can I go with the stock 17s without having to roll my fenders and do a minitub?

2nd. I'm running stock suspension right now, if I decide to go with an upgraded pedders stree package that lowers me maybe .5"s how much will that affect the amount i can widen it? and will the upgraded suspension increase the amount I can widen on the inside? or lessen it as well as the lessening from the lowered body?

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

you can widen you stocks about 1 inch without a mini tub. this would allow a 275 40 17 tire. with is pretty close to the widest you can go without a mini tub. even with this wide, you still might need a 1/4 inch spacer on your hub, and you shouldn't have to roll your fender.

you can fit a 275 on your stock wheel without widening, but, its really getting squeezed on, and might Balloon a little bit... mine did and the result was a little loss in traction, and wear in the center


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

motoristx said:


> you can widen you stocks about 1 inch without a mini tub. this would allow a 275 40 17 tire. with is pretty close to the widest you can go without a mini tub. even with this wide, you still might need a 1/4 inch spacer on your hub, and you shouldn't have to roll your fender.
> 
> you can fit a 275 on your stock wheel without widening, but, its really getting squeezed on, and might Balloon a little bit... mine did and the result was a little loss in traction, and wear in the center


The ballooning on too small of a rim actually widens the tire in the mid-part and makes it harder to fit too. I've written a lot about my 1" widened 17"s and dropped suspension (3/4") with 285/40/17s in the back. I think I could have done a 9 1/2" but it would have been very tight. My 9" widened 17" wheels AND 5mm wheel spacers, ARP wheel studs and FULL suspension (inner and outer control arm bushings are IMHO the important part) allow the car to travel the full motion of the suspension right to the bump stops with zero rubbing.


----------



## IMCauley (Oct 14, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> The ballooning on too small of a rim actually widens the tire in the mid-part and makes it harder to fit too. I've written a lot about my 1" widened 17"s and dropped suspension (3/4") with 285/40/17s in the back. I think I could have done a 9 1/2" but it would have been very tight. My 9" widened 17" wheels AND 5mm wheel spacers, ARP wheel studs and FULL suspension (inner and outer control arm bushings are IMHO the important part) allow the car to travel the full motion of the suspension right to the bump stops with zero rubbing.


THANK YOU!!!! Ahhh you have no idea how perfect that response was! EVERYTHING I needed to hear! :cheers


----------

